# Sheep forgot everything, please help



## Show Sebright (Jul 22, 2022)

Hello, my 7 month old lamb ran into his fence wall at full speed running. He hasn’t been the same since. He is almost afraid of me. He won’t run or jump. He has like no energy. Like he went from a crazy puppy energy to a old old dog energy. Dutch resistes the halter. He walks slow and try’s to avoid me. We wont brace at all. My dad is  frustrated and wants to get rid of him. I’ve put a lot of work into him and I really want to finish my project. Can anyone help.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 22, 2022)

@Poka_Doodle 
@Baymule


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 22, 2022)

He's injured.  Hopefully didn't break anything.  He'll do better with something for pain.  Think car crash.  He's hurt himself, even if bruising from the slam, he'll be sore.  And it won't clear in a day or two...couple weeks if nothing broke.

Massage him all over and see if he flinches in any special place.  . Hope he heals up soon.  Be patient.

I've known of foals who ran into fence and broke their neck.  Your lucky he's alive.


----------



## secuono (Jul 22, 2022)

How long ago?
He may have an injury or concussion to deal with first.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 22, 2022)

I’m thinking concussion. Make sure he’s eating, drinking, peeing and pooping. Give him a little time.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 22, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> He's injured.  Hopefully didn't break anything.  He'll do better with something for pain.  Think car crash.  He's hurt himself, even if bruising from the slam, he'll be sore.  And it won't clear in a day or two...couple weeks if nothing broke.
> 
> Massage him all over and see if he flinches in any special place.  . Hope he heals up soon.  Be patient.
> 
> I've known of foals who ran into fence and broke their neck.  Your lucky he's alive.


So he shows no pain. It’s been about 4 day since he ran into the fence. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 22, 2022)

Baymule said:


> I’m thinking concussion. Make sure he’s eating, drinking, peeing and pooping. Give him a little time.


Ok he is doing everything just fine. Eating slower then usual. But that makes sense. He is laying down a lot.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 22, 2022)

secuono said:


> How long ago?
> He may have an injury or concussion to deal with first.


4 day ago.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 22, 2022)

Here I wrote down everything right after it happened so if it got serious the vet could read it. 

Dutch ran full force into his pen wall trying to get out to me. He hit his side with his head facing his hay feeder. He fell on his back and got up. His head was slightly tilted to his left when he looked at me. Ears droopy. Very slow. Seemed sore but he made no noise of pain. Got him to walk and he didn’t have any issues but was slow and very unwilling. Walked great with my hand leading him. Maybe he was dizzy? Eyes focused. touched him all over and nothing seemed painful to him. Wouldn’t eat. Wanted to stand on his bed the whole time. Panting a little. Still seemed interested in licking the fence.


----------



## Margali (Jul 23, 2022)

Poor Duke. I would ask vet about giving him some pain relief and anti-inflamitory. He's probably very bruised and stiff.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 23, 2022)

Margali said:


> Poor Duke. I would ask vet about giving him some pain relief and anti-inflamitory. He's probably very bruised and stiff.


Ok well we have a vet appointment for the 3rd. It was supposed to be a check up for a health certificate but I guess it will be a actual vet appointment now


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 23, 2022)

He was a little more upbeat today. He was following me around but at a distance. He doesn’t want me to touch him. But I hand fed him. He is using his pallet to sleep on so that’s great. It has a squishy stall mat on it so it’s comfy.
I’m the pic I was cleaning under it. But he lives on sand there is just some old bedding from when I first got him.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 24, 2022)

Sounds like he is improving. It is not uncommon for this type of stuff to freak a lamb out for a couple days. Hope he gets better!


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 24, 2022)

he is jogging now! Feeling better! I’m so happy he is acting good. I’m keeping him on rest for another  week


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 25, 2022)

Omg he jumped!!!! He followed all of his command words.


----------



## Show Sebright (Jul 25, 2022)

Got him a bath. He looks so cute with his getting for school oufit on


----------

